

How Tonido can help Opera to triumph browser wars-an Open Invitation - villagegal
http://www.codelathe.com/blog/index.php/2009/06/16/how-tonido-can-help-opera-browser-to-triumph-browser-wars-an-open-invitation-to-hakon-wium-lie/

======
devbloke
Actually Tonido is the real under dog, but glad to see Tonido's concept is
catching on. I wonder how many people are already using Tonido.

